# Mylyn - Bugzilla



## byte (13. Nov 2007)

Hi,

wir benutzen im Projekt das Eclipse Plugin Mylyn in Kombination mit Bugzilla. Wir haben die Felder in Bugzilla teilweise unseren Bedürfnissen angepasst, so z.B. auch die Felder Priority und Severity. Nun gibts ja in der Task View in Mylyn auch Symbole, die Priority und Severity kenntlich machen. Leider sind diese offenbar fest verdrahtet, so dass sie nicht mehr sichtbar sind, wenn man die Field-Values geändert hat.

Gibts da irgendeine Möglichkeit, das an die eigenen Einstellungen anzupassen? Gibts vielleicht irgendwo eine Mylyn-Config Datei, wo man sowas ändern kann? Hat da jemand schon Erfahrungen mit gemacht?

TIA byto


----------



## Guest (8. Okt 2008)

Hallo, 

das Posting ist zwar schon älter, aber ich bin auch gerade über genau dieses Problem gestolpert.

Auch ich habe die Feldwerte in Bugzilla geändert, nachdem ich das Repository in Mylyn (Ganymede) eingerichtet hatte.

Die Lösung ist (inzwischen?) erstaunlich einfach:
In der "Task Repositories" Sicht einfach zweite Maustaste auf das Repository, "Update Repository Configuration" wählen und fertig. Schon sind die Einträge korrekt aktualisiert...

Gruß,
Christian


----------

